# What wheels for Roubaix Expert 2012



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

So per a previous post, the DT axis 3.0s pair is at about 1860 grams...
What are the best clincher wheels for the buck I can get for my Roubaix expert 2012.
No competitions, just recreational rides 25-100 miles.
I weigh 175 lbs...

What's the most important feature ? weight, durability, wind resistance ?
All of the above ?

Budget $1000 new or $500 used/Ebay etc..
Shall I be looking for 1,500 or 1,200 grams ???


TIA


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I put some Mavic K10's on my 2011 and love em, dropped 2 lbs from the stock rims. Don't expect much from new rims. You might notice some difference climbing and when up to speed (over 20 mph). I like my rims and I could notice a difference, but not a huge difference. I think my average went up about 1/2 mph or so, but that's very subjective.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Stumpy2011 said:


> What's the most important feature ? weight, durability, wind resistance ? All of the above ?


All of the above are important. You cannot maximize all of them in a single wheelset. You have many different options at that price-point depending on what you consider to be most important for your riding:

1. Factory wheel-set. eg. Shimano WH-7950-C24. Get the TL version if you want to try road tubeless.

2. Hand-build wheel-set: you can easily get down towards 1200g.

3. Deep carbon rims: you won't get the top-shelf carbon clinchers at that price, but there are many options. You should at least consider the potential braking issues.

4. PowerTap wheel-set. You can do this for $1000 using the $700 PowerTap hand-built rear wheel from Neuvation, and a matching front.

In terms of weight, I'd rank these as: 2, 1, 3, 4. For durability: 1 and 2 (tie IMHO, YMMV), 3 and 4 (tie IMHO, YMMV). For aero performance: 3 wins, and the rest are much the same depending on which rims you pick. For training with power, 4 wins obviously, and the others don't get to play. From an aesthetics point of view it depends on your preferences, but likely 4 loses.

For $1000 I would buy new. I would not play the ebay or Craiglist lottery on a used wheel purchase. I would also not buy new from ebay because of potential warranty hassles down the line.

I have an older version of (1), and those are my favorite wheels to ride. However, I also have (4) and that rear wheel gets picked 9 times out of 10 because of the power-meter. I am tempted by (3) but there are more reasons not to ride deep carbon clinchers that there are to ride them, and the performance gain is marginal for my riding. But I am still tempted.


----------



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

Im waiting for the 2012 roval fusee sl 25 from specialized for my 2012 pro. They are sending me a new set because they were short on production.. I will be selling those new in box when I get them.. lemme know if your interested. 1546g

w ww.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=64379]Specialized]Specialized Bicycle Components

Components : Roval Fusée SL 25


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Zipp 808s all day long.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

A friend of mine put Ultegra wheels on his Roubaix and has run both clincher and tubular tires. He loves em.


----------



## rickatfuse (Oct 28, 2011)

i just put a set of Mavic ksyrium sls on my Roudaix. Over all the bike feels lighter, and I find that I'm not reaching for lower gears as much as I used to on the same hills. I've also noticed that the ride is smoother. I still feel the road, but harsh bumps are definitely muted. The only negative is that the wheels are louder, especally coasting. I spent 850.00 mounted. I'm not disappointed, they look good and I feel there has been a improvment.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Shimano RS-80s. Got mine new on Ebay for $380. ~1500gm. Hard to beat at that price. A few thousand miles on them at this point and they are bullet-proof.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

2011 Shimano Ultegra WH-6700 Tubeless Wheelset - about $350 - $400 new on ebay
Good quality wheelset with the option of going tubeless or tubed with a great set of hubs - this will be a great choice for your riding goals


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

Stumpy,
Are you having a problem with the wheels or just want to switch?


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

AntelopeTG said:


> Stumpy,
> Are you having a problem with the wheels or just want to switch?


Not really, I don't have any problems ... The DT Axis 3.0 are great so far. 
But I have probably less than a 1000 miles on the bike which is my first road bike.
I was just wondering if there will be a substantial difference if I get a lighter set of wheels, say 300-500 grams lighter and if it worth $500-$1000.00
Doing lots of Hill climbing in the Santa Monica mountains area.


----------



## Petersfield (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Stumpy

I've got exactly the same bike / wheels and i'm a 'newbie' too (450 miles so far!) - i too have begun to agonise / lust over new wheels so thanks for starting this thread

The DT Axis seem OK but i've got nothing to benchmark them against. I ride around the South Downs on the Sussex / Hampshire (UK) borders and some of the lanes are quite badly surfaced so i need something durable but anything that helps me get up the hills would be a bonus ... I'm lusting over Mavic R-Sys SLR which my LBS says would be a major upgrade, another shop recommended Dura Ace C24 (which are a lot cheaper) so i'm not entirely sure which way to go

Any advice from more experienced roadies here!

Andy


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

For what it's worth I have the Dura Ace 7850's on a 2009 Roubaix pro frame and they are very good. My recommendation is the Dura Ace C24's, great wheels and you would be saving some money.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Agreed - the tubeless version of the Dura Ace C24 wheels gives you the option of using road tubeless tires (eg. Hutchinson Fusion 2 or 3), and this will help enormously with those crappy South of England roads. In terms of performance benefit just be warned that you are not going to notice a night-and-day difference out of the box, but you should notice a big improvement in comfort and endurance with road tubeless. I also find that the handling on steep twisty descents to be much improved too.


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

How important is serviceability? If you're relying on a single wheel set to get you through everyday riding, then you probably want something that any bike shop can work on, and replace spokes on, readily. Some of the Mavic have special spoke nipples, special spokes, or both, of which your LBS might not be able to accommodate immediately.
I found myself in a similar situation in preparing for Ride The Rockies a couple of years ago, I wanted something that could take day-in/day-out riding, variable weather conditions, were not anchors, and could be worked on by the Ride staff. Essentially I was looking for a wheel set that could take anything (bombproof) and went with Chris King hubs (32 rear, 28 front), laced with DT 14/15 spokes, to DT R1.1 clinchers. They were built by the folks at Excel Sports and they did a fantastic job, 3 years later I've had no issues.


----------



## goldenstaph (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but what do people reckon the Axis 3's are worth? Saw a pair go on fleabay for ~$150 but that seems a bit low to me...


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

You ride a Roubaix and you do 25 to 100 miles; I would stay away from carbon and tubulars. I would pick up a set of top quality aluminum clinchers and call it a day. Mavic ksyrium sl are good wheels for no more than $850, Fulcrum Racing 1 have better hubs and are a bit faster but more expensive to maintain. Since you are not racing I would advise you to stay away from the ultralights unless you have a pace car following you when you do your 100 miles rides. A stiff clincher set around 1500 grams is very good and reliable do-it-all; after that you need to pay attention to the engine for more improvement.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I love using tubeless and went with the Hutchingson Intensive after getting recommended from my LBS. My rims are not tubeless rims, but are sealed (Mavic K10's).


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> . A stiff clincher set around 1500 grams is very good and reliable do-it-all; after that you need to pay attention to the engine for more improvement.


I hear you - i want light but reliable Alum Rims and +/-1500 grams is the number...
So the question is - does it makes sense for me to upgrade my new 1850 grams DT Swiss to 1500 grams ? Will I even notice any difference ?
does it worth $400.00


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lick Skillet said:


> 2011 Shimano Ultegra WH-6700 Tubeless Wheelset - about $350 - $400 new on ebay
> Good quality wheelset with the option of going tubeless or tubed with a great set of hubs - this will be a great choice for your riding goals


Thx.
What is the difference between the WH-6700 and the RS-80A ?
Both can be bought for $350-$400
Looks like the WH-6700 are 1650 grams and the RS-80A are 1500.
If I replace my wheels I definitely want to be in a position to ride tubeless if I choose to


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Stumpy2011 said:


> I hear you - i want light but reliable Alum Rims and +/-1500 grams is the number...
> So the question is - does it makes sense for me to upgrade my new 1850 grams DT Swiss to 1500 grams ? Will I even notice any difference ?
> does it worth $400.00


Since you are asking......... I would spend the winter on the DTs, put another 1000 or so miles on them and come summer think about making the upgrade. By then you should be a better cyclist than you are now, you will know your bike better and more importantly you will have a better idea of what you are looking for from the wheels. At this point, I doubt you will be able to tell the difference if you did not know which set you are riding on.
Now this is the brain talking and not the heart, so you decide..........

Also consider that a lot of us end up upgrading our first bike by the 3rd year of its ownership so you may have more coming than a set of wheels


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

I am looking at a new Roubaix Pro Ultegra Di2 with Roval Fusee SL wheels that seem to not be tubeless ready. Comparable Giant and Trek bikes have tubeless ready wheels. I have had tubeless on my mountain bike for several years but have had Mavic clinchers on my 06 Roubaix. How does the weight difference and comfort compare with tubeless?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rentlef said:


> I am looking at a new Roubaix Pro Ultegra Di2 with Roval Fusee SL wheels that seem to not be tubeless ready. Comparable Giant and Trek bikes have tubeless ready wheels. I have had tubeless on my mountain bike for several years but have had Mavic clinchers on my 06 Roubaix. How does the *weight difference and comfort* compare with tubeless?


I think there's more to consider re:tubulars versus clinchers, but ride comfort being highly subjective, it's arguable that tubulars hold the edge. Also, as is mentioned in the attached, advances in tire construction has narrowed even the weight advantage - and there are some clear disadvantages with running tubulars. 
Bicycle Tires and Tubes

EDIT: Just reread your post. I'll leave the above as a FYI on the topic of tubulars, but it obviously doesn't apply to tubeless.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been using tubeless tires for the last few years, specifically Dura Ace 7850-SL wheels with Hutchinson Fusion 2 tires. Here's my summary, mostly subjective:


No significant difference in weight - the heavier tubeless tire mostly offsets the savings from no tube.
No significant difference in rolling resistance - this assumes that you spend a similar amount of money on a clincher tire.
No significant difference in cornering compared to a quality performance clincher tire (e.g. Continental GP4000S), but a significant improvement in cornering compared to a quality endurance clincher tire (e.g. Continental Gatorskin).
Significant improvement in puncture/cut resistance compared to a quality performance clincher tire (e.g. Continental GP4000S), but comparable puncture/cut resistance to a quality endurance clincher tire (e.g. Continental Gatorskin).
If punctures are a recurring issue for you, can run with sealant to increase chances of sealing up after a minor puncture. Installing sealant is a little messy especially if you need to patch the tire or add a inner tube on the road. If punctures are not a recurring issue, then there's no reason to use sealant. You can simply swap in a tube if you do get a puncture.
Assuming you run about 20psi lower (which you should), significant improvement in road buzz/vibration compared to a same-width clincher tire. Perhaps comparable to a clincher tire that is 2-3mm wider also running at the same lower psi.
If you have a tubeless wheel, you can always run it with standard clincher and a tube.
Installation - requires some additional skills/steps compared to a standard clincher, but manageable
Tire selection - very limited compared to standard clinchers.
Subjective ride quality - I find the ride quality from the Hutchinson Fusion 2 tires to significantly exceed the standard clinchers that I've tried (admittedly not all that many). On occasion I have switched one wheel back to regular clinchers, gone for a ride and thought that something was wrong with my bike, until I realized that it was just because I wasn't on tubeless. The performance on descents is amazing, and really inspires confidence.
Durability - about 3000 miles on the rear, maybe 2x to 3x that on the front. About comparable with quality clincher tires.
In summary, you get performance like a quality performance clincher, comfort like a bigger tire and puncture/cut resistance like an endurance clincher. The biggest down-side is the limited range of tubeless tires. However, I *really* like the Hutchinson Fusion 2 tires (not yet tried Fusion 3) and feel no need to experiment. Currently, there are not many (any?) affordable options for tubeless with deep carbon rims.


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been running tubeless on my mountain bike with Stan's as a sealant for about 5 years. I have had tireproblems and I am abandoning Stan's. 

I have Continental 4000S on my Roubaix and run about 110 PSI with no problems. I am not opposed to tubeless but the new Roubaix Pro I am wanting it does not come with tubeless. The Defy and the Madone does come tubeless.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

rentlef said:


> I have Continental 4000S on my Roubaix and run about 110 PSI with no problems. I am not opposed to tubeless but the new Roubaix Pro I am wanting it does not come with tubeless. The Defy and the Madone does come tubeless.


Wheels on stock bikes are often under-specified to hit price points. I'd check carefully what wheels and what tires are provided before making a value judgement. Also, you may be able to get the wheels swapped by the LBS for the wheels you want with an appropriate price delta. If you want to try road tubeless, I'd recommend the Ultegra 6700 tubeless wheels or the Dura Ace C24 tubeless if your budget will stretch to that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rentlef said:


> I have been running tubeless on my mountain bike with Stan's as a sealant for about 5 years. I have had tireproblems and I am abandoning Stan's.
> 
> I have Continental 4000S on my Roubaix and run about 110 PSI with no problems. I am not opposed to tubeless but the new Roubaix Pro I am wanting it does not come with tubeless. *The Defy and the Madone does come tubeless*.


IMO, the frameset is the heart of the bike, with geo dictating fit, handling and (to some extent) ride. That together with the fact that wheelsets are easily swapped out would make the OE wheelset of any bikes I was considering a distant second, priority-wise.


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

I have not ridden a Defy or Madone so I do not if they will fit me or not. I have ridden a Roubaix Pro SRAM both in 54 and 56. I will get fitted before my purchase. The new Roubaix is a lot different than my 06 Roubaix.

I agree wheelsets can be upgraded later. My budget will not allow for a new bike and wheels right now.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

CC and others are selling 2011 Reynolds DV3K 46mm carbon clinchers for less than $900. This is a good deal on a very versatile 1550 gram wheelset. I have 2400 miles on my DV3Ks and love them. And I trust them..... 20X24 spoke durability. I keep thinking Ima' change back over to an aluminum rim like a Hed on a DT Swiss 240 hub .... but them I just keep on riding my carbon wheels over all types of surfaces with no problems.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rentlef said:


> I have not ridden a Defy or Madone so I do not if they will fit me or not. I have ridden a Roubaix Pro SRAM both in 54 and 56. I will get fitted before my purchase. The new Roubaix is a lot different than my 06 Roubaix.
> 
> I agree wheelsets can be upgraded later. *My budget will not allow for a new bike and wheels right now.*


Understood. My wording may have served to confuse, so to clarify, my point was that IMO the priority should be on the frameset both for the reasons I mentioned and because (generally speaking) it's retained longer than components or wheelsets. The latter usually being the first thing that cyclists look to upgrade... when finances allow.

Also, wheelsets are a topic in and of themselves, so before assuming that Treks or Giants options are in some way 'better', I suggest researching some. For example, the Giants appear to be low spoke count (16 /20) wheels, so depending on total rider weight, road conditions, style of riding (among other factors), they may or may not prove durable/ reliable. 

I'm not arguing for/ against them. Rather, offering that the tubeless feature alone may not mean they're an all 'round better option for everyone.


----------



## kidklimbr (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Stumpy, 

I just purchased the 12' Roubaix Expert. The Axis 3.0 are nice winter and train wheels, but I found and am ordering the Williams System 19's $499, only 1440g a set. I, however, only weight 140'ish. If you want a bit stiffer wheel they also have the System 30's that are sub 1600g.

My $0.02


----------



## AntelopeTG (Aug 21, 2011)

I picked up my new wheels yesterday. All black 36H 105 with D.T. Competition 2.0-1.8, Deep V rims. Very Nice!! Makes the bike seem more stable for ME {6'9" 255}. Also running Conti GP 4 Season in 28c. They have plenty of clearance. Overall a very nice upgrade for me.:thumbsup:


----------

